# Canon Photography Series to Run Globally on Netflix



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 10, 2016)

```
<em>Tales by Light Season One, produced in Australia, available on Netflix from 11 November, 2016</em></p>
<p><strong>Sydney 10 November 2016:

</strong>Canon Australia is proud to announce that Season One of the brand’s locally conceived and produced photography adventure series, <strong><em>Tales by Light</em></strong> will be available to the global Netflix audience from 11 November.</p>
<p>Shot in stunning 4K resolution, <em>Tales by Light </em>Season One is a six-part series that follows five extraordinary photographers as they push the limits of their craft in little-known, little-covered and little-understood corners of the Earth.</p>
<p>“Having <em>Tales by Light </em>Season One available on Netflix is a wonderful acclamation of the quality and broad appeal of our Australian-made photography series and we are excited that it will now entertain millions of subscribers around the world,” says Canon Australia Director of Consumer Imaging and Executive Producer of the series Jason McLean. “This series is unique and started from our simple aim of celebrating the amazing visual storytellers who push the creative boundaries and it’s great that this concept resonates so well across regional divides.”</p>
<p>Prior to joining the Netflix documentary content line-up, <em>Tales by Light </em>Season One screened initially on the National Geographic Channel subscription network in Australia and New Zealand. Uniting exploration, photography and the natural world, <em>Tales by Light</em>Season One was produced locally in 2015 and offers a rare glimpse into the eyes and minds of some of Australia and the world’s best photographic storytellers. <em><a href="https://www.canon.com.au/about-canon/news-and-press-releases/tales-by-light">Read more at Canon Australia</a></em></p>
<p><strong>Where to view:</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Click <a href="http://www.netflix.com/" target="_blank">here </a>to watch Season One.</li>
<li>Click <a href="https://youtu.be/zmegZSlJX0M" target="_blank">here </a>to view the trailer</li>
<li>For additional content visit <a href="http://www.canon.com.au/talesbylight">www.canon.com.au/talesbylight</a></li>
</ul>
<p><strong>To follow the adventure:</strong></p>
<ul>
<li><a href="http://www.facebook.com/talesbylight/" target="_blank">Facebook</a></li>
<li>Instagram @talesbylight #talesbylight</li>
</ul>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Fatalv (Nov 10, 2016)

Thanks for the heads up CR! Trailer look interesting, so I'll be checking this out tomorrow 8)


----------



## David - Sydney (Nov 10, 2016)

Series 1 screened last year in Australia on Nat Geo channel/Foxtel. Stunning series - especially with Peter Eastway (http://www.betterphotography.com/) in South Georgia/Antarctica! 
Peter was also a judge for the recent Focus awards (http://comp.focusphotographers.org/enter/results.php?competition=FocusAwards2016)

Series 2 of Tales By Light has started screening locally now and just as good as series 1. Although the series is about photography, the cinematography is just as good if not better.


----------



## dolina (Nov 11, 2016)

What a coincidence. I am receiving my purchase of a 65" OLED 4K TV today. ;D

Netflix Philippines has yet to be released.


----------



## Roo (Nov 11, 2016)

David - Sydney said:


> Series 1 screened last year in Australia on Nat Geo channel/Foxtel. Stunning series - especially with Peter Eastway (http://www.betterphotography.com/) in South Georgia/Antarctica!
> Peter was also a judge for the recent Focus awards (http://comp.focusphotographers.org/enter/results.php?competition=FocusAwards2016)
> 
> Series 2 of Tales By Light has started screening locally now and just as good as series 1. Although the series is about photography, the cinematography is just as good if not better.



Agreed - Abraham's work is excellent. We are lucky to have some of the photographer's featured in the series available for some of Canon Collective events here.


----------



## ExodistPhotography (Nov 13, 2016)

dolina said:


> What a coincidence. I am receiving my purchase of a 65" OLED 4K TV today. ;D
> 
> Netflix Philippines has yet to be released.



It was up as of last night here in Philippines, just have to search for it for some reason. I watch the first two episodes before bed.. I agree its about Photography, but the cinematography is pretty dang good.. Just wished they stated what gear they was using more often.


----------

